# Marsh fly rods



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I heard some buzz about a more moderate action rod from Marsh Fly called the back country. Fished a Journeyman a few times and loved it but I just don't have a use for another fast 8wt, but a moderate action 8wt is something I could really use. 

Any news?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> I heard some buzz about a more moderate action rod from Marsh Fly called the back country. Fished a Journeyman a few times and loved it but I just don't have a use for another fast 8wt, but a moderate action 8wt is something I could really use.
> 
> Any news?


They posted this on instagram. I'd be very interested in these as well.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BC9C62RkUFC/


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

We have a few of them in stock, let me know what you are looking for. We struggled on the pricing, but we are not a big company so we said $299 (looks and fishes just like a high dollar rod), why not?


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

I have the journeyman in a 6wt and love it. Especially at that price point. Very good quality.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Kwarner said:


> I have the journeyman in a 6wt and love it. Especially at that price point. Very good quality.


I wouldn't know. Can't ever seem to get my hands on one to try without forking out money just for a looksey. No shops that I know down here in Florida carry them so someone can try them out. Going on someone's word about them is not enough. It's important to try them out for yourself.

Maybe they can come to some of the fly fishing shows we have in Florida so someone could try them out.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...I'd love to cast one...but have never been able to put my hands on one. Makes it tough to pull the trigger on a purchase.

I figure I'll be in the market for a 4-5 wt before this year's Poonfecta.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Backwater, 
What shows are the good ones to come to in Florida? We are interested in doing a few more shows a year.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> Backwater,
> What shows are the good ones to come to in Florida? We are interested in doing a few more shows a year.


Do you sell direct or thru dealers?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

we sell direct for now.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

To start, check IFFF's schedule. They have several small shows around the state. Also, the Florida Sportsmans show(s) has some fly fishing exhibitors with a casting pond. There are also several shows around the state.

iCast, IFTD and affta wouldn't work for you since it's geared towards dealers and people who are in the trade.


----------



## Justmatt56 (Jan 31, 2016)

We are def. interested in attending a few additional shows. Keep in mind that the whole concept for us is " Slow and steady" , we want to continue producing our rods by hand right here in Texas. Dealers will come, we are simply taking things one step at a time. As of right now , local and direct purchase is available , we have customers on the east coast and have received great feedback from them. Thanks for the interest in the product ! WE hope to be speaking with dealers in the direct future , until then if I can answer any questions about our rods drop me an e-mail [email protected] or you can contact us direct through the website. Thanks Again , Hope everyone is getting tight!!!

David Cunningham
Rod Design / Production
www.marshflyusa.com


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Definitely check them out - I ran into Rob (the founder) and his friends down in Belize late last year and got to talking. Turned out he's out of upper TX coast - small world. Impressed by their work.

Glad to see you on here Rob! Keep it up and let me know how your next trip to Belize goes!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

scissorhands said:


> Backwater,
> What shows are the good ones to come to in Florida? We are interested in doing a few more shows a year.


What they used to refer to as the "frank sargent show" in Tampa is a good show for inshore fishing. I believe is now called the outdoor expo? It's pretty much one of the only shows geared towards inshore and flats fishing in Florida that I know of. I've always done well at that show. 

However, I feel that your best bet would be to do a Florida tour. As Clutch has done every year, set aside a week or two to drive to florida. I say drive, for several reasons. You can see the state and coastal areas, set up a few fishing trips with guides and even regular every day fisherman (via social media) to get a better understanding of what fisherman in florida are looking for; and also so fisherman in florida can get to see what you guys have to offer. 

Do a demo day, maybe even two back to back at a fly shop, or various fly shops in each fishing town. You might only get a handful of locals to show up, but that's a handful of locals that can vouch for your product. You get a handful of locals in 5 big fishing towns in a state and you now have many more people with hands on experience with your product, be it good or bad, people will know. And if it's a bad experience, just ask for advice on what they are looking for and you can later come back with a product suited for the area if you care to. Don't show up cocky like you will impress everyone, because you wont. There will be some who love the product and others who absolutely hate it. It's the nature of business in general. 

This is something my company has done, if there aren't any shows or events, create your own. Start a buzz with people, hands on, in person. Be seen. 

-Eric


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll have to second what Eric said. Here in Charleston we have a few pretty good shops and a lot of times Companies like Clutch and East Cape will come and partner up with a fly shop around town have beers and get a grill out and make an even out of it. By doing that you hit your target demographic rather than setting up at a boat or fishing show where it's not really your target audience.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

paint it black said:


> This is something my company has done, if there aren't any shows or events, create your own. Start a buzz with people, hands on, in person. Be seen.


What Eric says...the Outdoor Expo here in Tampa is decent, but its heavily focused on inshore spin and bait chuckers.

That said...the fly scene in Tampa is very lively with many fly anglers at the SWC and Bar Fly sponsored events in the area...Poonfecta, Shark Bite Paddle Tourney, Drunken Fly, Crooked Fly, Barley Mow, the SWC Christmas Party, and other events like Salty Fly. Many of these events have tying or casting competitions...a perfect opportunity to put a rod in someone's hand...

Strangely enough, I actually have a Marsh Fly shirt I won in a raffle at one of the local events. Its the one with the vise on it.


----------



## Bosun (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree. I also live in Charleston and Clutch just came through, partnered with a local fly shop, and held a casting siminar. It's quick, fun and to the point.

I've really been wanting one of your rods. They are priced in a range that I can afford. I build custom fly rods for myself and my friends so I respect the components you use and the reasonable pricing. 

However, I'm hesitant to buy a rod I can't feel or cast.

Good luck. I really hope to cast your rods one day.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> Backwater,
> What shows are the good ones to come to in Florida? We are interested in doing a few more shows a year.


I think a statewide Fl tour is in order. Hit the major fly shops... You and David can have a spot on the skiff for a night of snook fishing when you do. I guide out of Stuart. We spoke at the Houston show.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fish_specialist said:


> I think a statewide Fl tour is in order. Hit the major fly shops... You and David can have a spot on the skiff for a night of snook fishing when you do. I guide out of Stuart. We spoke at the Houston show.


Oooo.... That's a tough offer to pass up! Some serious snook over that way! Rod breakers! 

Hey I think Danny Moody is in your area and does the same. You guys should hook up!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

crboggs said:


> What Eric says...the Outdoor Expo here in Tampa is decent, but its heavily focused on inshore spin and bait chuckers.
> 
> That said...the fly scene in Tampa is very lively with many fly anglers at the SWC and Bar Fly sponsored events in the area...Poonfecta, Shark Bite Paddle Tourney, Drunken Fly, Crooked Fly, Barley Mow, the SWC Christmas Party, and other events like Salty Fly. Many of these events have tying or casting competitions...a perfect opportunity to put a rod in someone's hand...
> 
> Strangely enough, I actually have a Marsh Fly shirt I won in a raffle at one of the local events. Its the one with the vise on it.


You may have gotten that at last years Poonfecta. MarshFly had sent me a box of goodies to give out in the raffle and prizes for the film night I hosted.


----------



## Justmatt56 (Jan 31, 2016)

Something like Eric stated would work , I like the road trip concept.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm getting ready to do a road trip myself to Texas on the same premise. Going to fish with dudes along the way from Florida to Texas and hit up fly shops along the way to introduce myseld, my artwork, apparel and films. 

I have established myself in Florida,Georgia this way, and look to do the same in Texas and surrounding areas. Going to head west this year to Colorado, Montana as well. Another trip back to Maryland is in the talks as well. You can do a lot with an online presence, but even in this day and age, nothing is better than physically visiting these places. The best part about it is that I get to see this amazing country we call home.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

paint it black said:


> You may have gotten that at last years Poonfecta. MarshFly had sent me a box of goodies to give out in the raffle and prizes for the film night I hosted.


I think you're right. My daughters are also wearing a couple of the smaller shirts you brought and gave away. I'm an XL, so I handed them down.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

there is an event happening (Tarpon season kickoff shrimp boil) 4-8pm at Journey of SGI on May 29th. The "nano" rods will be there to cast.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm real close to buying a 8wt mangrove, Beach rod, snook on the SE coast of Florida I agree that demo rods are hard to get hands on. 


scissorhands said:


> We have a few of them in stock, let me know what you are looking for. We struggled on the pricing, but we are not a big company so we said $299 (looks and fishes just like a high dollar rod), why not?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

millerrep said:


> I'm real close to buying a 8wt mangrove, Beach rod, snook on the SE coast of Florida I agree that demo rods are hard to get hands on.


We feel you. Being a small company has its plus and minuses. We try our best.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I'm getting ready to do a road trip myself to Texas on the same premise. Going to fish with dudes along the way from Florida to Texas and hit up fly shops along the way to introduce myseld, my artwork, apparel and films.
> 
> I have established myself in Florida,Georgia this way, and look to do the same in Texas and surrounding areas. Going to head west this year to Colorado, Montana as well. Another trip back to Maryland is in the talks as well. You can do a lot with an online presence, but even in this day and age, nothing is better than physically visiting these places. The best part about it is that I get to see this amazing country we call home.


Hit me up with a PM if you are coming through Austin. There are two primary shops here and I can get you hooked up with them. Well, there is a third shop, but it is Orvis. Every time I go to that store I trip over 3 dog beds and fall into a rack of flannel shirts trying to get to the fly gear, so they don't count....


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> We feel you. Being a small company has its plus and minuses. We try our best.


Tailwater Outfitters is a new shop opening in the Palm Harbor area here on the north side of Tampa Bay. They are planning to carry a combination of spin and fly gear. Might be worth reaching out. One of my neighbors knows the owner and I've expressed a desire to see some "new brands" outside of the common stuff.

https://www.facebook.com/TailwaterOutfitters/?fref=ts


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

crboggs said:


> Tailwater Outfitters is a new shop opening in the Palm Harbor area here on the north side of Tampa Bay. They are planning to carry a combination of spin and fly gear. Might be worth reaching out. One of my neighbors knows the owner and I've expressed a desire to see some "new brands" outside of the common stuff.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TailwaterOutfitters/?fref=ts



I randomly met the owner's son one afternoon fishing out here in Miami. Turned out to be a cool dude, and told me a little about the shop, looks like a great shop!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

coconutgroves said:


> Hit me up with a PM if you are coming through Austin. There are two primary shops here and I can get you hooked up with them. Well, there is a third shop, but it is Orvis. Every time I go to that store I trip over 3 dog beds and fall into a rack of flannel shirts trying to get to the fly gear, so they don't count....


Sweet, sounds good. I'll shoot you a DM when I'm putting together my trip plan.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

paint it black said:


> Sweet, sounds good. I'll shoot you a DM when I'm putting together my trip plan.


Awesome man, I hope I am in town when you come through. Would like to meet you, get you introduced to the shops, and maybe even do some fishing.


----------

